# New Holland skid ls180



## Reed1923 (Aug 5, 2021)

99 to 2001 ls 180 not quite sure of the year. One slight problem, left side will not back up after it gets hot. Anyone have any thoughts why it would be doing this ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good morning Reed, welcome to the forum.

Apparently your LS180 gets slightly out of adjustment on the left side when it gets hot. Get a shop/service manual for your tractor and follow the adjustment procedure.


----------



## old horse power (Apr 17, 2021)

Mine did the same thing replace the o rings in the valve under the seat helped mine!


----------

